# Do you play with your dog indoors?



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i play tug, "find it" (i hide something and send my dog to find it),
we do basic obedience, light rough housing, retrieving games (i toss
his ball or a kong toy).


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep, all the time. Pretty much the same stuff you do.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, ALL the time.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Kat and Jackson Mom; i think it's a little different playing with
a small dog indoors. lol. i have to be carefull when i throw things.
i've been known to knock over a lamp, take a picture out, etc, lol.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

We live in an apartment for a year so we got used to indoor play. Now we have a house with a back yard but my girls still play inside as well as out. We play roll the ball down the hall and they chase and retrieve it, tug-o-war, wrestle (my pei enjoys rough housing wrestling with my husband)


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup, we do light training here and there and my boyfriend will wrestle with Eevee or throw toys for her to chase. We try to be careful when throwing things too, but our living room is a large open space and we dont keep a lot of unneeded furniture so there's not much for her to break.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, we play all the time inside. 
Fetch with 5 dogs and a tiny house(with husband's huge tv in the center) is a little questionable at times....but we still do it!!LOL
I don't play tug with any of my dogs, but they do with each other, along with jungle gym(my house is set up for them to play in!:wink and the random obedience stuff. I will also send Rhett into random rooms make him sit or lay and wait for my cue to come....that is a favorite for him!:thumb:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

No, we are not big on indoor play. Our house is only 1100sqft so with 4 Boxers I prefer they play outside. If 1 or 2 of them want to play a bit thats fine but as soon as the 3rd or 4th joins in they are sent outside


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Yup, we play with them and they play with each other or by themselves. We think it's a blast to watch them zoom through the house, bouncing off furniture, and then coming to a dead stop. A favorite game is when we try and "catch" them.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have a yard at all. I mean I guess I technically do but it's not big or even small. It's tiny, and there's no room to do anything. I live in a townhouse.

I exercise Bentley in the basement, we play with the flirt pole or play fetch up and down the stairs. We also wrestle a lot and play "rough" but if he gets too into it, I'll call a time-out for a few minutes to calm him down. When it's nice out, I have a couple 100' leads that I'll snap on him and let him run around in an open field. He does just fine for not having a place to run around outside without a leash.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

We play in the house sometimes, but my boy doesn't play a whole lot. He only plays with stuffed squeaky toys and will not fetch...so it's more of a tug of war/keep away type play. But 15-20mins or so and he's wore out.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep we do sometimes. Just throw toys around for them.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine play indoors sometimes too. Mostly with their stuffed toys, hide and go seek,
and some training.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We don't play stuff in the house that's rowdy but I do hide things for them to find.

We just can't roughhouse too much - When rebel gets excited he starts spinning. And when he starts spinning furniture, rugs, and a small dog start flying all over the place.

We spin in the yard


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah we do... he doesn't get crazy rowdy, but once in a while we get violent runs through the house which can lead to property damage... so we try to keep that at a minimum :wacko:


----------

